# Fog Fluid talk: Master Fog Vs. Froggy's Fog Fluids



## Beffcake666

I've been using Froggy's fog for years now and I love using their Swamp Juice and Freezin Fog fluids. 

I have now recently discovered Master Fog. It sounds like they are comparable to Froggy's, but slightly cheaper. 

The big question is; how does Master Fog's Code 6 and Creepin Fog fluids compare to Froggy's Fog Swamp Juice and Freezin Fog Fluids?

If anyone has used these Master Fog fluids before and has any feedback I would really appreciate hearing it. If anyone has experience using both Froggy's and Master Fog, that would be even better.


-Beffcake:devil:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I've tried freezing fog and creeping fog. I personally prefer freezing fog, due to the fact that it hangs longer and tends to look denser to me.


----------



## Beffcake666

Thanks for your feed back guys. Jay did you use a chiller when testing freezin and creepin?


----------



## Lunatic

I've always been a fan of Froggy's Freezin through my chillers, but if the Creepin out performs the Freezin and it's cheaper then I may switch. 

Good point Beffcake666. Anyone have experience with the Creepin fluid vs. Freezin fluid through an ice chiller?


----------



## Lunatic

Thanks for the feedback Jayjay. I used up my Freezin last year so I am seriously considering the switch.


----------



## Jaybo

I need more proof. Anyone have video of this? Maybe we should have multiple members test the two fluids. Doesn't one of the haunt gatherings do a fog shootout? I think Great Lakes does one right? How about people compare several different products? Maybe the larger MnT groups could all chip in and get quart of each product.


----------



## Beffcake666

I don't know guys I might just have to switch to master this year, its sounding like a good choice to me. Some video proof would be great if anyone has any.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

JayJay, I bought a bottle from them year before last, so I might have bought a product that was still in development, or something. It wasn't that great, IMO. But I may try it again and see if it's gotten better.


----------



## erik1

*Side by Side.*

I have tried both. I felt Swamp hung around my environment longer than Code 6. The freeze fog seemed to be about the same as Creeper but, freeze fog seemed maybe a little thicker. I heard a rumor at the show that Master Fog is actually a Registered Trademark of Froggy's. I wasn't sure if it was true or not. I went to the US Govt. trademark site to see if it was true.. Turns out that it is true that Froggy's Fog owns that trademark.. I am betting Froggy's will end up taking Master Fog to court for violating their trademark.. Pays to do your homework I guess. But as for the products.. I will be staying with Froggy's for sure.


----------



## erik1

*Side by Side test*

I would love to show you video of out side by side but I would get fired. I am in entertainment at a large park (which shall remain nameless) in FL. I can say that we stayed with Froggy's after our testing. I can also say that our safety division was more satisfied with Froggy's MSDS (Material Safety Data Sheet) info on their products. This is our family of parks 6th year with them. We always are looking for better cheaper as long as it is equally safe. FYI


----------



## FroggysFog

*Froggys is always up for a good side by side.*

To all fog customers,

We at Froggy's Fog are more than happy to do a side by side comparison with any product on the market. We feel that we create a product that is 100% the best that it can be and we always listen to the feedback from our customers. Thank you to erik1 for his honest feedback on the side by side that he conducted for his theme park. To Jayjay, I would love to see some video of the fluids in your environment and the side by side that you conducted. There is a large difference in humidity and atmospheric conditions between Florida and Illinois and that does play a role in testing. We want to make sure all our customers are happy.

If anyone would like to send us a gallon of each of the MS fog products, I will gladly reimburse you for the cost of the product and the shipping costs you incur to get it to us at Froggy's Fog, 302 Rutherford Lane, Columbia, TN 38401. We will hire a videographer to come in and record the test of each fluid. For the Swamp vs. Code6 test, we will use our laser particle counters to test how many particles are still in the air after each 10 minute interval of time until there is no noticeable fog left in the room. We will make sure to video the initial blast of fog from the machine, the exact amount of time used in the blast (the same for each fluid test&#8230;of course), the readings of each particle counter at each interval and the overall look of the room at each interval. For the Freezin vs. Creepin test, we will use several chiller setups from the Antari Ice101, to a Vortex Chiller to the homemade trashcan chiller. This will all be on video and the results will be up to interpretation by the audience as to which fluid is thicker and better for your graveyard.

As for price, the following is a comparison as of 03/24/2012:

PRODUCT-------------------------GALLON-----4 GAL CASE-----55 GAL DRUM
FROGGYS - SWAMP ---------------$19.99------$74.99---------$1099.95
MSFOG - CODE 6 ------------------$17.99------$69.99---------$999.99

FROGGYS - FREEZIN' --------------$24.99------$89.99---------$1199.95
MSFOG - CREEPIN -----------------$22.99------$84.99---------$1099.99

FROGGYS - FAST DISSIPATING ----$24.99------$89.99---------$1199.95
MSFOG - GROUND CLOUDS ---------$22.99------$84.99---------$1099.99

FROGGYS - FROGGY JUICE---------$17.99------$69.99----------$999.95
MSFOG - CLASSIC ----------------$15.99------$64.99----------$879.99

I posted a 10% coupon on HauntForum a few years ago for every haunter to be able to use to get 10% off all our fluids year round and it will never expire. That code is WEBSP and you can use it anytime to get 10% off machines, fluids, scents and everything else on our site. For anyone that would like to take advantage of the show specials, the coupon code for 20% off all our fluids and scents plus 10% off all machines is TWHS and expires on 03/31/2012. So if it comes down to price, you can always, every day of the year, get Froggys Swamp for ($74.99 - $7.50 (10% - WEBSP Code) = $67.49 per case) or Froggys Freezin for ($89.99 - $9.00 (10% - WEBSP Code) = $80.99 per case)

As for Trademark Infringement, Master Fog Fluid is a registered trademark of Froggys Fog, LLC. All references to the company that is using our trademark at this time in this article have been changed from Master Fog to MS Fog so that the name master fog is not associated with the products produced by that company.

I hope we get a couple of gallons of the MS Fog Fluids from someone soon as I am very eager to bring forth the truth with valid tests, videos and graphs.

Competition is one of the building blocks of our society and capitalism. It is a complement to our business that someone took our products, tried to copy them, come up with names that are close to ours (Freezin' vs. Creepin') hmmmm&#8230;., copy our product descriptions nearly word for word and lower the price by $2.00 per gallon, $5.00 per case and $100.00 per drum.

The haunt and Halloween industry is growing very fast and we at Froggy's Fog will always try to keep our customers happy and our prices competitive. There are a lot of haunters in this great nation and we hope that everyone finds the right fluid for their applications and that everyone stays safe. Remember that all of our fluids are made 100% in the USA from USA sourced chemicals with certificates of analysis that guarantee no foreign chemicals and Lab-Grade De-ionized water so the fluids are the best they can be for your machine. Be safe, be foggy and scare the hell out of them this coming Halloween.

All the best,
Adam Pogue
Froggy's Fog


----------



## Lunatic

I knew Froggy's would be listening. Thanks for the post Adam. I agree that there are many atmospheric variables to consider in conducting a product comparison. That is why I am always skeptical.

I use Froggy's Freezin in my chillers and have been a faithful customer for years. Not to sound negative and for the sake of Froggy's unrivaled reputation, can't Froggy's obtain their own test samples of MS Fog products to conduct it's comparison and post the results somewhere?

I have a feeling that this thread is going to get interesting, in a good way.


----------



## Lunatic

That would be great Jayjay. Make notes of the climate conditions. We'd love to see the results. Thanks!


----------



## Hauntiholik

To be clear - Jayjay works for Master Fog so take that into consideration when reading this thread.


----------



## FroggysFog

*And the fun begins...*

Lunatic,

As for if Froggys Fog could get some MS Fog on its own...I could have a friend of mine that lives out of state or something like that buy a few gallons of master fog and send it to me but that would be sneaky and underhanded and we like to be upfront about head to head competitions. I could also just go on their website and buy a gallon of each product and see what happens. 
We met the guys from MS Fog at the show and each one of them is very nice. Hopefully they would just take my money, use it for good and send me 4 gallons of product.

As I said in my first post, competition is the backbone of this society and it keeps all of us honest, fair and on top of our game. This is a great industry and we have made many friends through the years and there is plenty of room for all of us. There was a lot of vendors that sell fog in haunt besides us...MS Fog, Hog Fog, Rosco, Digital Sound and Lighting, Grignard, SunStar, Morris...and that is just a few of the ones I know of that were on the show floor in St. Louis. That list does not even come close to all the big boys like Chauvet, Antari, Martin, UltraTec, LeMaitre, Look Solutions, Guitar Centers, PRG, and HazeBase. Then there is Wal-Mart, Lowes, Home Depot, Party City and all the other discount stores that sell you the cheap stuff.

So you see, everywhere you turn and everywhere you go to shop, you can probably find a gallon of fog juice during the month of October. The questions you have to ask are how does it hang, how does it smell, is it safe and most of all does it do what you want it to do.

Here are a couple of links to some YouTube videos that recap TransWorld HauntShow 2012 and a view just a few of the vendors and customers that trust what we do.










We wish everyone well and a wonderful and prosperous Halloween 2012. May there be only be rain Monday through Wednesday, a good cold September to get everyone in the mood and gas prices low enough that everyone visits at least 2-3 haunts.

Adam Pogue
Froggys Fog


----------



## Lunatic

Hauntiholik said:


> To be clear - Jayjay works for Master Fog so take that into consideration when reading this thread.


Ahhh, Ball's in your court Jayjay.


----------



## Dixie

For the record, it would take a lot to make me change from Froggy's to anything.... and it wouldnt be for that small of a price difference.

We have used Froggy's in our haunt since our second year (when we realized what crap we used the first year, LOL) and have never wanted for more since - add to that I am a huge believer in their scents, and it is just a match made in heaven.

But more importantly, I believe that Froggy's is part of our community, and listens to their customers. I'm not saying someone could not come in and do it just as well, but I am a pretty loyal customer once someone treats me well, and Froggy's has for years.


----------



## Crematory Keeper

Thanks for all the information, I am sticking with Froggy's!


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

Useful, good to know that the haunters seem to prefer froggy's, so I feel no need to test especially since it is an extra 12.00 a gallon to ship. I believe Froggy's is not any more expensive because of this. Plus 2.00 a gallon does not hurt my budget.


----------



## [email protected]

I'm listening intently to this. Last year I bought a Chauvet Hurricane 1300 and a couple gallons of their fog juice. I also constructed a chiller (modified cooler with metal mesh throughput tube variety). Then mother nature decided to dump a few inches of slush on us on the big night, so my fog dreams were dashed. I'm hoping for better luck this year, and want to be ready with the best fog juice available.


----------



## R. Lamb

Oh thank the Great Pumpkin! I just got my first shipment of Froggy's after 4 years of using the cheap stuff and then I hear that there may be something better? Glad to hear my belief in the virtue of Froggy's is not misplaced. On the other hand, Why am I just hearing about that discount now? I have got to get better at finding these things out before I spend.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

Wondering if I need more froggy's. 2 gallons of freezing and 2 of swamp. I have been playing with the new foggers for a couple of days....


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

If you're only up and running the one night, that should be plenty. If you have multiple nights that you run for hours, you might want to buy a little more.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

Two big nights, a party and the official dance. I will only be fogging the front for Halloween. Back and front for the party. Seems like I should get more just in case


----------



## GhostTown

Froggy's juice will make even the cheapest of foggers bellow thick fog like a pro.

I have an 1800 Hurricane and it'll fog out an acre in about 2 minutes.

Last night I bought one of those cheap 400 watt Walmart foggers for our witches cauldron and filled it full of Freezin' juice thinking it would puff puff puff little clouds.... I 'bout fogged out the garage in a 15 second burst.

Makes me wonder just how important a giant fogger is, via the importance of quality fog juice.


----------



## screaminscott

Hey all, I bought the Master Fog Creeping fog, and it does look less thick than froggys Freezing Fog. Now, this was not a test through the chiller, so I don't know if the less thick appearance means that it looks better chilled (because maybe it disappates faster) but i prefer the thicker fog. I'm using Froggy's Fog tonight for Halloween.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I'm going to find out just how awesome Swamp juice looks when run through 30 pounds of ice tonight!


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

got my freezing fog to lay low although the wind is killing it. Tried swamp juice throught rh chiller, no go there.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I ran completely out of Swamp juice, as well as the last little bit of freezing fog. Guess I need to buy more.


----------



## [email protected]

What's the shelf life of Froggy's Freezin? I bought 2 gallons for Halloween, but hurricane Sandy blew thru here and ruined everything. That makes two years in a row that my brand new fog chiller remained unused. Grrrr. Anyway, I'm hoping that the fog juice will survive the year stored in my temperature controlled basement. Seems like it should. Any thoughts?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It should do well.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

I stockpiled and good I did since we blew through a total of nearly 3 gallons in two nights. What is the expected shelf life of the froggy's? I have some from last year but never opened.


----------



## Lunatic

I had a bottle of Froggy's Freezin for a couple of seasons and it was fine. I keep mine in the garage and it ranges from as cold as 35F in the winter to 85F in the summer. Glycol is pretty resilient to temperature changes but it likes to absorb moisture so keep the lid tightly closed and store it out of the sun. My company purchases 55 gallon drums of glycol stored at various temps. If you keep it at room temp you'll be fine for years.


----------



## dbforfear

Replying to the trademark comment - Master could be owned by Froggy's. They then become their own competition.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

@db: They are two different companies. At one point, Froggy's was asking customers to do an independent test of both products and post videos of the results. 

I personally have used Haunt Fog, Party store fog and Froggy's. Of the three, I swear by Froggy's swamp and freezing fog.


----------

